# the infamous "not work appropiate" eyeliner



## ishtarchick (Nov 21, 2005)

*the infamous "not work appropiate" eyeliner*

nothing


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Nov 21, 2005)

that looks gorgeous! i need to find it now!


----------



## Pei (Nov 21, 2005)

WTF is ur manager thinking?

U look great <3


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 21, 2005)

wow I love that color it brings out your eyes so pretty!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2005)

not work appropriate? pshhhh. you look gorgeous, darling :]

i gotta go get me that liner now i love it!!


----------



## smiles4c (Nov 21, 2005)

Pshhh your manager is just jealous that you look hotter than she does


----------



## KJam (Nov 21, 2005)

That is gorgeous - your manager is just hating...


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 21, 2005)

you rock in that, its so simple but it makes your eyes pop, i love it =)


----------



## veilchen (Nov 21, 2005)

That's really a great look and the blue is so pretty against your eye colour!! I share smiles4c's opinion: your manager obviously is just jealous ;-) Your look is totally fine and not over the top, I really like it!! Doesn't she have anything else to occupy her mind?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 21, 2005)

how is that not appropriate. i run into jealousy problems all the time w/women at work. it suks. where do u work?


----------



## user4 (Nov 21, 2005)

that looks gorgeous!!! i love the color on u and it is totally work appropriate... its not like u went all out with color... its so pretty too... ugh... stupid people!!!


----------



## breathless (Nov 21, 2005)

most things are not appropriate where i work, but this would definately work out for me! this is beautiful!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 21, 2005)

i think it's beautiful.. your mgr is an idiot =)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 21, 2005)

Its very pretty!  Your manager is not too bright i can see.


----------



## user3 (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, I think it's pretty! Screw what your boss thinks!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 21, 2005)

That is a fabulous colour on you.  Your manager needs their eyes testing.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the look is awesome!! just curious where do you work? Are you military? why are the standards so strict?


----------



## Midgard (Nov 21, 2005)

I also think it looks great! Damn manager!


----------



## colormust (Nov 21, 2005)

omg...where do you work? how could that not be ok?
it looks wonderful


----------



## Joke (Nov 21, 2005)

Uhm Your manager must be thinking: no way you can actually look good to come to work!
Love it and this is very work appropriate!
Hugs


----------



## Grace (Nov 21, 2005)

when i first was reading that it was work inappropriate i was thinking black liner all over but that looks really nice, have no idea what she's talking about


----------



## Moppit (Nov 21, 2005)

You must work somewhere really strict!  The eyes look beautiful.


----------



## Miss Marcy (Nov 21, 2005)

that liner is VERY appropriate. So appropriate that i want it too. It's looks super pretty!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_can you believe my manager told me this was not work appropiate?!?!! sshheesshh!!! what? do you want me to look like YOU! you TOAD!!! /end of rant to my manager._

 
What do you do (workwise?) I can't believe that's not considered appropriate!!!!!!


----------



## angelwings (Nov 21, 2005)

That eyeliner is gorgeous and it looks fantastic with your eye colour


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 21, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm wondering what you do, too, because that looks GREAT


----------



## makikay (Nov 21, 2005)

omg i love it! gorgeous!


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks everyone! i loved the look too, but she's sooo uptight and not makeup-savvy (she wears light pink frosty 80's lipstick when she's not working yuck!) 
the answer to all of you ladies' question of where i work is @ a local café a-la starbucks, targeted towards older people, and specifically the shop i'm in is the one where most aunties & grannies go. so we aren't allowed to wear any real color to work, like, we have to look elegant and classy and toned down. I had gotten my way with neutrals, but sunday i just felt like wearing light green so i did the eyeliner... pfff the rest of the story you know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so that's one more reason i'd reaaaally love to work for MAC, so can get applauded for stuff like this instead of getting a "warning" bah! whatever!!!!


----------



## sincitylulu (Nov 22, 2005)

I love it


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Nov 23, 2005)

OMG i love it! we dont have NYX here=-( do you know of another eyeliner that may have a color similar to that?


----------



## irmati (Nov 23, 2005)

Not work appropriate? That is absurd... 
I love it!


----------



## User20 (Nov 23, 2005)

Not work appropriate! Crazy! But nonetheless that is a gorgeous color!


----------



## luckyme (Nov 23, 2005)

I love it also. I recently was asked by manager to leave work and not to come back until the next week because I got my nose pierced with a TINY TINY stud. THe reason they wanted to be gone for the rest of the week is because it caused so much turmoil (people telling me to just quit and so forth). It actually was so small that most people did not even know I had it until they sent me home.


----------



## nenebird (Jun 10, 2006)

Its beautiful!!! I will have to try this...


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jun 10, 2006)

somehtin is truely wrong with ur boss.i love it its beautiful


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 10, 2006)

That's ridiculous, that looks amazing. It's not like you're wearing hooker make up for Christ's sake. Just a bit of colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grr.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2006)

I can see, if you work in a professional environgment, that it would not be appropriate, but it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Jun 11, 2006)

i can never pull that color off but it honestly, looks GORGEOUSSS on you.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 11, 2006)

Your workplace must be ULTRA conservative.  I work in a pretty conservative environment and I wear the look you have every once in a while but no one has said anything yet.

Your boss is obviously sharing a big glass of haterade.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 11, 2006)

pretty


----------



## lara (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrimsonCountess* 
_Your boss is obviously sharing a big glass of haterade._

 






To the OP: that blows, poppet. :/ It's a cute colour, but for the sake of your job it's probably not worth wearing it again.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 11, 2006)

it looks nice! Starbucks has green in their uniform anyway dont they! it looks nice but just be careful next time she might just flip even more


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

That is the greatest eyeliner colour! Looks gorgeous! I want it.


----------



## Sprout (Jun 11, 2006)

OMG!  I thought you were going to say some financial institution or a law firm, something traditional and ultra uptight.  That's ridiculous.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_thanks everyone! i loved the look too, but she's sooo uptight and not makeup-savvy (she wears light pink frosty 80's lipstick when she's not working yuck!) 
the answer to all of you ladies' question of where i work is @ a local café a-la starbucks, targeted towards older people, and specifically the shop i'm in is the one where most aunties & grannies go. so we aren't allowed to wear any real color to work, like, we have to look elegant and classy and toned down. I had gotten my way with neutrals, but sunday i just felt like wearing light green so i did the eyeliner... pfff the rest of the story you know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so that's one more reason i'd reaaaally love to work for MAC, so can get applauded for stuff like this instead of getting a "warning" bah! whatever!!!!_


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 12, 2006)

I work at Starbucks, and I go in with some crazy eye makeup. I always wear something bright. Clearly your manager is stupid.


----------



## FireLily0 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would have figured that Starbucks would allow that type of makeup, especially since its simple yet very pretty. But then again, I also live right by a university so all the Starbucks have college kids working in them.


----------



## cookies (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I love it also. I recently was asked by manager to leave work and not to come back until the next week because I got my nose pierced with a TINY TINY stud. THe reason they wanted to be gone for the rest of the week is because it caused so much turmoil (people telling me to just quit and so forth). It actually was so small that most people did not even know I had it until they sent me home._

 
Bah, I hate places that are so anal about piercings and such, I love nose studs, I think they're HOT!

And I've never heard of anyone being told off for makeup not being work appropriate! I never thought I'd say, thank god for retail but my workmates compliment my eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that the NYX eyeliner thats all around your eyes? Looks great!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 12, 2006)

when reading this (before seeing the pics) I expected to see really heavy black eyeliner or something. what is your manager a dumbass!!! this looks so pretty on you! what a jerk!


----------



## aligirl (Jun 12, 2006)

How is that not work appropriate??? Sounds like someone doesn't want competition




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_can you believe my manager told me this was not work appropiate?!?!! sshheesshh!!! what? do you want me to look like YOU! you TOAD!!! /end of rant to my manager.
anyways, here's my mod-inspired fotd, i actually wore very little stuff, but i never wear that much colored eyeliner, that's why i look different.

face
rimmel stay matte
stereo rose MSF

eyes
no udpp (it's gone ... boooo)
provence all over lid
nyx seafoam eyeliner all around the eyes
kajal liner in the inner rims
mascara

lips
apricot glaze revlon sl lipgloss
clicky for bigger image ---> 





and this is why i love this eyeliner color (dn't u love it???)





thanks for looking everyone, have a good night and an awesome week too.
Pau_


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good lord Pau, I would swear you were gonna say for the military. A cafe? what the heck?! You look great.


----------



## Azzura (Jun 12, 2006)

Not work appropriate?! I would wear that (I work in a law office) and it would be totally fine! I think this looks gorgeous on you.


----------

